# Unapproved Visitor Message



## Shoes (Dec 11, 2012)

What does Unapproved Visitor Message mean? Thanks, Shoes


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Shoes said:


> What does Unapproved Visitor Message mean? Thanks, Shoes


Someone sent you a Visitor Message that was an ad. One of the Moderators, not me, must have seen it and disallowed it.


----------



## Shoes (Dec 11, 2012)

*Thanks*



TundraGreen said:


> Someone sent you a Visitor Message that was an ad. One of the Moderators, not me, must have seen it and disallowed it.



So it must be safe to chat with that person?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...i think visitors messages always come up as unapproved until they're approved by the recipient ?? - altho they can be read! If you like what is said and wish to answer then thats fine, altho remember that anyone who clicks on your profile can see it, so often its better to divert to a private message - if its an advert or spam then let us know and we'll "deal" with them :boxing:

Jo xxx


----------



## Shoes (Dec 11, 2012)

*Thanks*



jojo said:


> ...i think visitors messages always come up as unapproved until they're approved by the recipient ?? - altho they can be read! If you like what is said and wish to answer then thats fine, altho remember that anyone who clicks on your profile can see it, so often its better to divert to a private message - if its an advert or spam then let us know and we'll "deal" with them :boxing:
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for the info Jo!!!

Shoes


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> ...i think visitors messages always come up as unapproved until they're approved by the recipient ?? - altho they can be read! If you like what is said and wish to answer then thats fine, altho remember that anyone who clicks on your profile can see it, so often its better to divert to a private message - if its an advert or spam then let us know and we'll "deal" with them :boxing:
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo. I never have really understood visitor messages.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Thanks Jo. I never have really understood visitor messages.


I can't see the point of them tbh since they are public - if you have anything private to say you need to use the PM facility

if you can say it in public, it might as well be said on the open forum - that's what the forum is all about


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I can't see the point of them tbh since they are public - if you have anything private to say you need to use the PM facility
> 
> if you can say it in public, it might as well be said on the open forum - that's what the forum is all about


One reason might be that a comment on the forum would be lost in the shuffle very quickly but on a person´s profile it will stay.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> One reason might be that a comment on the forum would be lost in the shuffle very quickly but on a person´s profile it will stay.


I guess that's true, but if it's information which could benefit others I still think it's better on the forum

and it might not stay either - the recipient might delete it


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

If a new poster asks for information about where to live in Mexico, I write to them. If they are too new to receive a PM, I will welcome and write a visitor message. I have nothing to gain from my writing so it's not an advertisement and I refrain from open posting because it would be boring to read over and over about Catemaco. Because of my messages we have enjoyed several visitors to Mexico and I have been happy to assist them in their travels.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I think I have now got to the bottom of this 

I unapproved a visitor message to the OP which contained an unsolicited link & was essentially an advert

as Visitor Messages are public, they are subject to forum rules

the posting of unsolicited links is against the rules, and only Premium Members are permitted to advertise, and then only in the Classifieds area


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I think I have now got to the bottom of this
> 
> I unapproved a visitor message to the OP which contained an unsolicited link & was essentially an advert
> 
> ...


That was what I said in the first response to the OP. I didn't know who had unapproved it, but it was clearly an ad that had been unapproved.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> That was what I said in the first response to the OP. I didn't know who had unapproved it, but it was clearly an ad that had been unapproved.


yes, it was only when I went to look at all the VMs earlier today that I put two & two together as far as this thread was concerned though!!


----------

